# Stuff and Things > Sports >  They are plugging FIFA as hard as they can on network tv

## donttread

Fox maybe? They are all the same. I think they are practicing demand creation where they have a product you don't care about that they convince you , you need.
And they are very proud of the fact that World Cup Soccer will come at you during the Holidays when you already have a ton of stuff to do plus all manner of sports.
I'd bet it works.

----------


## Big Dummy

The millions of illegals will tune in.

----------

donttread (10-24-2022),Kodiak (10-23-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

It won't be on in this house.

----------

donttread (10-24-2022)

----------


## Authentic

All those stadiums will be torn down once the thing is over.

----------


## QuaseMarco

It will be great fun.  :Geez:  :Cool20:   :Thumbsup20: 

I hope Brazil wins.  :Sofa:

----------


## Physics Hunter

So much paint to watch dry, so little time.

----------

Mr. Claws (10-24-2022)

----------


## TLSG

Couldn't care less about soccer. It's boring. Most of the players on the European teams aren't even European, and the few that are are tattooed trash.

----------

